# Anyone had a positive 5-6 days after a previous positive OPK?



## HappiestMom

I had two positive OPKs last Thursday night/Friday morning and then what I thought to be ovulation pains on Saturday and a negative OPK on saturday and sunday. I did an OPK for the heck of it yesterday and it was positive and then another one today and it was the super super dark, the most positive OPK Ive had in 4 months. We BDd the Weds before that first positive and then again on Saturday when I felt what I thought was ovualtion. The others were definitely darker than the control and definitely positive too. So is it possible to get a positive OPK and not be ovulating? Anyone else had this happen? Might it have anything to do with an LH surge in early pregnancy? I read that LH is around until there is enough HCG to take over, so maybe it was an LH surge to keep a possible pregnancy going?


----------



## meow951

Perhaps your body tried to ovulate but didn't and is trying again.

I'd be interested to know as i'm definately 3 DPO and i'm still getting positives, i did last month for about 7 days where i then gave up!


----------



## AshesAndWine

I'm wondering the same. I know I ovulated on the 8th of July yet I keep getting positive OPKs. It's so confusing


----------



## meow951

I'm worried that i've got something wrong with me now! I've never had it before until it started doing it last cycle. I can't find anything about it on the internet. Only PCOS but i'm definately ovulating and i don't have irregular cycles.


----------



## lulu35

i had a positive opk 2 weeks before i thought i should have (done with IC)...2 weeks later i got another positive on a clearblue digi, had no ov pains with the first positive but defo had them with the second positive, i have heard you can get a positve and an LH surge but dont release an egg and so your body will try again...hope this helps x


----------



## parkgirl

Have you taken a pregnancy test? You can get a positive OPK and not ovulate. They detect the hormone that is released before you actually release an egg. If you didn't release an egg the first time, your body can try again...the second set of positive OPKs in the same month. Are you charting your temperature as well?


----------



## HappiestMom

Not charting temp as well because I'm a stay at home-er and so I don't get up at the same time everyday so I don't think it would be too accurate. I haven't felt any ovulation pains like I did with the previous positives last week. My nipples are sensitive, diarrhea, weird twinges, not painful but just there, bloated and gassy all day, also headaches that I normally don't have. I'll be using another OPK in the morning to see if its still positive or not.


----------



## RubyRainbows

All very good pregnancy symptoms you are experiencing!! I have heard that +OPK's "could" possibly indicate pregnancy... but this isn't a fool proof method! If it was, we could eliminate the 2ww by just using OPKs! Sounds promising for you, tho -- good luck!!


----------



## HappiestMom

Aww thanks MommyTammy, thats my moms name too!!


----------



## Dan'ls Wifey

:test: !!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

preggers?


----------



## HappiestMom

I just did another ovulation tests as I am only 6DPO today and it was sooo positive!! Its dark dark, like 3x as dark as the control and this wasnt even with really concentrated urine!! third day in a row for this second set of positives..IDK whats going on, but either way Im gonna end up at the OB/GYN lol... Also have no CM today, heard this was a possible sign of implantation, decreased CM?


----------



## CandyApple19

id seriously consider buying a pregnancy test instead of taking OPKs. you'll get your answer then. do it asap.x


----------



## HappiestMom

But Im only 6DPO..is it even possible to get a positive preggie test that soon its 7-8 days before my period is due..?


----------



## meow951

Probably not possible to get a positive hpt that early.

Im 4DPO and still getting dark positives, i'm going to the doctors later so will ask him and see what he says.


----------



## HappiestMom

Oh Meow, if you go today please let me know what they say lol...My Dr. is always so busy its hard to get in with her on short notice unless its an absolute emergency...


----------



## meow951

Well my doctor couldn't come up with anything specific and i was actually there to ask for some help regarding coming to terms with my miscarriage.

He has asked for me to in for blood tests on Monday, not sure if he is genuinely concerned or doing it to keep me quiet lol. His answer was to not try for a few months as he thinks im too low, even though this is what keeps me going.

Not much help but perhaps if it happens next month then you should see your doctor too.

Never know, might be a BFP for you! x


----------



## CandyApple19

i guess all u can do is wait it out til ur Af is due if your late and BFN then see a doc.x


----------



## Rikki

How do you know if you have definitely ovulated? I'm confused as I've been using OPKs and got negative monday, but positive everyday since (4 days) with clearblue digital. But with the midstream tests I wasn't sure I even got a positive and one I did this morning was definitely negative - and that was before I did the positive clearblue digital.

I know I should have stopped testing after the first +, but I got addicted, and now I'm worried that I haven't ovulated at all................any ideas?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

MrsJerome said:


> But Im only 6DPO..is it even possible to get a positive preggie test that soon its 7-8 days before my period is due..?

I have...10 days before missed period,and confirmed that day with bloodwork. He is 8 now. That said, we figured I ovulated around day 9. My husband also was working out of town that month and was only home for one weekend. I was on the last day of my period that weekend. So, it can happen.


----------



## momof5girls

I had postive OPK on CD 11 with everything pointing toward ovulation i had the O pains and the cervical mucus, and high soft open cervix to go with it. I kept testing every day and they all showed LH in them but werent positive until CD 16 when it was a real bright +. There were no other symptoms of ovulation with it cervical mucus was creamy already and the O pains were completely gone. I then tested again on CD 17,18,19 and they were all completely - with barely a second line showing up. Can someone please help me? Very confused


----------



## Gem28

I'm having this problem too! My opk said I ovulated on the 6th then nothing again till the 10th and 11th which I ovulated 2 days in a row then I tested this morning (a week later) and had another smiley face! I have no idea what is going on. Let me know how you get on it mite shed some light for me too x


----------



## HappiestMom

This might have something to do with it..I was diagnosed with PCOS October of last year after my 2nd early MC...I know PCOS can cause hormonal imbalance which can cause you to get positive OPKS all the time and I think that was what caused mine..I had a few months of dark positives on random days or days and days in a row of positives or very very close to positives when it should have been a faint faint negative..


----------



## Gem28

If you have pcos does that not make your periods irregular? Mine are alway bang on time either 27th or 28th of every month. It's all so confusing. I don't know if to carry on with the kits or forget about them x


----------



## HappiestMom

for some yeah it can cause irregular periods because you might not ovulate at all and then wouldnt have a period..I ended up having only 1 period every two months after my MC in September and thats when I went to the gyno and was diagnosed..


----------



## meldee

MrsJerome said:


> I had two positive OPKs last Thursday night/Friday morning and then what I thought to be ovulation pains on Saturday and a negative OPK on saturday and sunday. I did an OPK for the heck of it yesterday and it was positive and then another one today and it was the super super dark, the most positive OPK Ive had in 4 months. We BDd the Weds before that first positive and then again on Saturday when I felt what I thought was ovualtion. The others were definitely darker than the control and definitely positive too. So is it possible to get a positive OPK and not be ovulating? Anyone else had this happen? Might it have anything to do with an LH surge in early pregnancy? I read that LH is around until there is enough HCG to take over, so maybe it was an LH surge to keep a possible pregnancy going?


I've been having dark +OPK's for 6 days now and AF is due today, but got a BFN.. I was wondering what your result was? :shrug: I'm thinking about going to the Dr soon.


----------



## HappiestMom

Hi Hun...well it turned out I guess to be a symptom of my PCOS...I wasnt preggie that I know that month..September I had an early MC..and so then was scanned and found out to have PCOS...I guess it really does mess with your hormones and your OPKs...I would tell your Dr about it and if its happened more than once maybe suggest PCOS yourself and see if they will scan you....I had it happen quite a few times (and I had kept my OPKs and saved them with tape :blush: in a calendar with all my symptoms etc)..so my Dr could see everything for the months that it happened..and so she decided to do a scan to check...and sure enough thats what it was... if its just a one time thing then it might just be that..just a random one month when your hormones were a little out of whack.. good luck!


----------



## meldee

MrsJerome said:


> Hi Hun...well it turned out I guess to be a symptom of my PCOS...I wasnt preggie that I know that month..September I had an early MC..and so then was scanned and found out to have PCOS...I guess it really does mess with your hormones and your OPKs...I would tell your Dr about it and if its happened more than once maybe suggest PCOS yourself and see if they will scan you....I had it happen quite a few times (and I had kept my OPKs and saved them with tape :blush: in a calendar with all my symptoms etc)..so my Dr could see everything for the months that it happened..and so she decided to do a scan to check...and sure enough thats what it was... if its just a one time thing then it might just be that..just a random one month when your hormones were a little out of whack.. good luck!

Thank you so much. I'm just so bummed, I can't even deal right now :(.


----------



## HappiestMom

I was super surprised and depressed when I found out because I had read about all the problems of PCOS here on the forum..I was put on metformin but it caused seriously tummy problems so I only took it for like a month...then I was put on clomid because after my MC in Sept I only ovulated every 2 months..but I did ovulate..so I dont think my PCOS was a serious case..I got preggie first cycle of clomid and as you can see am 30 weeks! so dont get too bummed..pregnancy with PCOS is not impossible!!


----------



## Gem28

Hey, just to up date anyone that reads this it did turn out that I was pregnant! I got my bfp 12 days after the very last smiley face I got. Didn't at all think I was pregnant because of all the smileys I was getting I thought something was wrong! I tested 2 days after I miss my period! Unfortently my pregnancy ended on 2nd sep to a missed miscarriage! Back to trying again! Anyway it is possible that all the smileys are you ovulating more than once or picking up pregnancy and I'm sure there are lots of other reasons too. It dosent always means something bad. It worked out that I conceived between my possitive opk on 6th and the one on the 10th! Work that out lol. Gd luck to you all xx


----------



## 1HappyMom

Hi, I am 29 yrs old and had my 1st child without trying and unplanned. It happened very quickly. After my 1st, I began using nuva ring. In Jan 2013, I stopped using nuva ring at the start of my cycle at the end of the month. My cycles are 7 days and fairly heavy. The 1st 3 months after I quit using nr, I had 1-2 day cycles and got no positive ovl. test. After that, I began having normal cycles again and got positives using opk. It has been about a yr since I quit nuvaring to ttc and have had no luck. This month, I tested positive on cd15 (a few days later than I predicted based on cdays). I have since had 5 additional positives. This is the 1st and only time this has ever happened. Been using the same brand test strips each month. Does anyone have any ideas or experience they can share on this? I am really ttc and eager to get a bfp hpt. Thanks for any and all input! BTW, Ive been reading up on a few forums but struggling to get a response, as many posts I come across are 2+ yrs old.


----------

